# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  تغییر کدهای جاوا اسکریپت سایت

## IMANAZADI

با سلام
دوستان یه سوالی بدجوری ذهنمو درگیر کرده

آیا یک کاربر میتونه توابع و یا کدهای جاوااسکریپت یک سایت رو تغییر بده یا مثلا یک تابع جدید به صفحه اضافه کنه (منظورم از طریق مرورگر هست) ؟؟؟؟

 آخه تو چند تا سایت دیدم گفته شده بود میشه اعتبارسنجی های سمت کاربر رو دور زد

اعتبارسنجی های سمت کاربرم که با جاوا اسکریپت انجام میشه

بطور مثال : یک کاربر بیاد توابع جاوااسکریپت سایت برنامه نویس رو تغییر بده یا یک تابع جدید به صفحه جاری اضافه کنه و اونو اجرا کنه (از طریق inspect مرورگر کروم)

----------


## plague

بله که میشه تغییرشون داد شما هیچوقت نباید به اعتبار سنجی سمت کاربری اعتماد کنی و حتما باید سمت سرور انجام بدی 
کد های js فقط برای راحتی کاربر هستش که بتونه سریع و به شکل گرافیکی اررور ها رو ببینه و منتظر ثبتشون نشه 
وگرنه هیچ جنبه امنیتی واقعی ندارن و همه اون اعتبار سنجی ها رو باید تو کد سمت سرورت دوباره تکرار کنی

----------


## IMANAZADI

میشه یه مثال بزنی چطوری میشه مثلا مقدار یک متغیر که برنامه نویس تو برنامش ست کرده رو کاربر تغییر بده ؟

----------


## plague

خودت گفتی خوب ! 
اینسپکت المنت رو میزنی و کد js رو ویرایش میکنی

----------


## yektabook

آره دوستان با اینسپکت المنت می تونی این کار رو بکنی من خودم زمانی که توییتر کد تایید ایران رو میخواست و کشور ایران جز لیست هاش نبود با اینسپکت تونستم دورش بزنم. 
راحت می تونید این اعتبار سنجی ها رو دور بزنید

----------


## rezam1028

> آره دوستان با اینسپکت المنت می تونی این کار رو بکنی من خودم زمانی که توییتر کد تایید ایران رو میخواست و کشور ایران جز لیست هاش نبود با اینسپکت تونستم دورش بزنم. 
> راحت می تونید این اعتبار سنجی ها رو دور بزنید


سلام در تاریخ 1399/10/6 هم میشه یا اینکه قبلا این کار رو میشد کرد 
لطفا راهنمایی کنید نیاز دارم

----------

